# Campsite Tomar?



## memoia (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Tomar Campsite in Portugal is still open, I did hear that it had closed and been built on.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

memoia said:


> Does anyone know if the Tomar Campsite in Portugal is still open, I did hear that it had closed and been built on.


The old campsite in the towncentre of Tomar is still there, although it is no longer open to the public, it is only now used for parties and to stage musical and cultural events.

There are several other campsites on the outskirts of Tomar, and even more slightly further out.

I can send you some details of the local sites if you dont know them.


----------



## memoia (Nov 7, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> The old campsite in the towncentre of Tomar is still there, although it is no longer open to the public, it is only now used for parties and to stage musical and cultural events.
> 
> There are several other campsites on the outskirts of Tomar, and even more slightly further out.
> 
> ...


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have put some links below for a few local campsites. there are aloso some small stop over places for campervans.



memoia said:


> omostra06 said:
> 
> 
> > The old campsite in the towncentre of Tomar is still there, although it is no longer open to the public, it is only now used for parties and to stage musical and cultural events.
> ...


----------



## memoia (Nov 7, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> the old campsite in the towncentre of tomar is still there, although it is no longer open to the public, it is only now used for parties and to stage musical and cultural events.
> 
> There are several other campsites on the outskirts of tomar, and even more slightly further out.
> 
> I can send you some details of the local sites if you dont know them.


brilliant! Thanks very much.........


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

No problem, happy to help, if you want any more info on Tomar or the region just ask.


----------



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

Tomar is a great place to be and there is some great stuff to see. Don't miss out on going tothe Convento do Cristo and River Zezere both wonderful. We've been staying at a small but nice campsite that was mentioned - Quinta da Cerejeira, Ferreira Do Zêzere (small but quiet and rustic). If you have a car it is great, but if not the town is a walk away wtih shopping and there are links into Tomar and other from there. 
If you have a car, the river is not far from here and so are the barragems like Castelo do Bode. If you want anything more specific about the region let me know. 
John


----------



## memoia (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks John,
We are looking forward to it


----------



## camp portugal (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi does anyone know how to register or apply to setup a camp site in Portugal alentejo region. I can't seem to find any info at all. I have purchased several lake side plots and a farm and need to know the requirements for opening up. Any help would be great. 

Paul :fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You should have checked before you parted with your money, campsite permissions extremely hard to get and take forever, I would start with your Regional Tourist Board/ Development Board to try and get steered in the right direction, don't be tempted to short circuit or just do it, good luck


----------



## camp portugal (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Another bookmark this organization is to help create and set up business and cut through red Tape, so again might be able to supply contacts for your campsites

Portal da Empresa pt » Criação

Don't think this organization covers camping but it does cover Rural Regeneration, so maybe
ProDer


----------

